# How much Financial Aid does Chapman provide?



## catmom (Jul 20, 2021)

Hi all! I’m trying to decide if I’m going to reapply this year for graduate school or wait until the next after saving up more money.

I’m looking for some solid numbers on the financial aid and scholarships for Dodge College at Chapman. What’s the highest amount awarded? The average amount?

Thanks!


----------



## Chris W (Jul 20, 2021)

There's some scholarship info from applications in our database for these programs so far. The data can be seen on the full application statistics pages below:






						Admissions Statistics for Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Screenwriting
					

Acceptance rate, minimum GPA, SAT, GRE, and demographics of admitted applicants for Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Screenwriting calculated from our database of thousands of film school applications.



					www.filmschool.org
				









						Admissions Statistics for Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Film Production (Sound Design)
					

Acceptance rate, minimum GPA, SAT, GRE, and demographics of admitted applicants for Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Film Production (Sound Design) calculated from our database of thousands of film school applications.



					www.filmschool.org
				









						Admissions Statistics for Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Television Writing and Producing
					

Acceptance rate, minimum GPA, SAT, GRE, and demographics of admitted applicants for Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Television Writing and Producing calculated from our database of thousands of film school applications.



					www.filmschool.org
				










						Admissions Statistics for Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Production Design
					

Acceptance rate, minimum GPA, SAT, GRE, and demographics of admitted applicants for Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Production Design calculated from our database of thousands of film school applications.



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## catmom (Jul 21, 2021)

Thank you @Chris W !


----------



## Chris W (Oct 7, 2021)

We're actually interviewing Chapman Admissions the end of October. If you have any questions you'd like to ask them please respond to the thread below:






						Input needed - What would you like to ask the Chapman University's Dodge College of Film and Media Arts Admissions Office?
					

Exciting news: Dodge College of Film and Media Arts has agreed to interview with FilmSchool.org later in October! Take a look at other film schools featured in our Admissions Department Interview series:   How to Get Into AFI: Exclusive Advice From the Admissions Office (Part 1) Ask anyone about...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Chris W (Nov 4, 2021)

Check out our new LONG interview with the Chapman Film School Admissions department:














 How to get into Chapman's Dodge College of Film and Media Arts: Tips from the Department of Admissions (Part 1)


					Rising to number 4 on the Hollywood Reporter's annual rankings of the best U.S. film schools, Dodge College of Film and Media Arts at Chapman University is a hidden gem outside of Hollywood. Notable alumni include the Duffer brothers (Stranger Things), Justin Simien (Dear White People), and...
				


Alexa P.
Nov 4, 2021








5.00 star(s)


			1 ratings
		


Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews


----------

